

National Reconnaissance Office Launches (Look at the patches) - Jakob
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_NRO_Launches

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6880117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6880117)

